# Prep Spam Cans?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you like or dislike stockpiling spam can ammo as part of your ammo preps? Not top quality, dirty as hell but goes bang. Steel casing all sealed in a convenient tin, protected from moisture. Suitable to cache. Need to exercise caution that any arms your posses or cache will feed it flawlessly. Not all calibers are available.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, I have no qualms about storing east block cans.

All but one can are in the original wooden crates, some bulk packed, some on SKS stripper clips and some(E. German)boxed.

I have Polytech that came in 20 round boxes and in wooden crates, pulled it all out and put it 50 CAL. cans. 

The stuff is to be used in weapons it was made for, dirty does not count.

All I have is 7.62x39, and a can or two of 7.62 Tokarev.

The best stuff is the East German, quality and group wise, 

It was blocked from import about 15-20 years ago, most people today have no clue to its existence.

Oh hell, I forgot, I have two cases of 7.62x51 made in Czechoslovakia, and it is corrosive, crates are marked ALAMO ONLY.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got some Bulgarian 7.62X54R made in 1954 that works just fine. I opened one can and am shooting out of it.
I also have some 1976 Chinese 7.62X39 that came two cans per wood crate that is my back up. I opened the cans and moved the ammo to USGI ammo cans. The ammo itself works just like it's supposed too. It is steel core, which is now banned from import. I've had it over twenty years.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have some misc 762-39 for the Russian SKS. Otherwise it's all reloads.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son2 included a Spam Can of Russian 7.62x54R for me when he got me my Mosin-Nagant. I say its Russian only because the retail store had a label on it as Russian but I can't decipher the original writing except for the 7.62

But the Problem is, no opener! I was figuring on using a chisel and hammer but I was wondering if a heavy duty modern can opener would do the trick? 

Ideas?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Son2 included a Spam Can of Russian 7.62x54R for me when he got me my Mosin-Nagant. I say its Russian only because the retail store had a label on it as Russian but I can't decipher the original writing except for the 7.62
> 
> But the Problem is, no opener! I was figuring on using a chisel and hammer but I was wondering if a heavy duty modern can opener would do the trick?
> 
> Ideas?


They are a bitch to open with the supplied opener, a cold chisel with a ballpeen hammer works about the same, effort wise.

Some of the cans I have come with a key to wind off a strip on the side, just like the old spam cans did,

I think it is the chicom cans, haven't open a can in a long time.

That ammo and the guns they feed are ALAMO only units, always was that way,

six SKS unfired, brand new military issue, no commercial.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> They are a bitch to open with the supplied opener, a cold chisel with a ballpeen hammer works about the same, effort wise.
> 
> Some of the cans I have come with a key to wind off a strip on the side, just like the old spam cans did,
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir!

I was leaning toward the chisel method.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy, keep close to the rolled edge, use it to position the chisel.

The tin is too thick for a can opener.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a couple cans for a couple of Mosins. Been happy that prices have appreciated since I bought them! I buy uncanned ammo for everything else.

Just my preference. I don't have any rifles that plug 7.62x39 otherwise I'd probably have a few cans of that on hand too. I don't see anything wrong with it. I have about 500 rounds of steel case for the AR's in my stock right now. Not fraid to use it if needed.



Camel923 said:


> Do you like or dislike stockpiling spam can ammo as part of your ammo preps? Not top quality, dirty as hell but goes bang. Steel casing all sealed in a convenient tin, protected from moisture. Suitable to cache. Need to exercise caution that any arms your posses or cache will feed it flawlessly. Not all calibers are available.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 23042


Its too late tonight but tomorrow, I'll open this can of nazi killing goodness!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Just had my hands on mine a little while ago digging through my stash for something else. 440 rounds of Bulgarian silver tips. Gotta love it.


Slippy said:


> View attachment 23042
> 
> 
> Its too late tonight but tomorrow, I'll open this can of nazi killing goodness!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy, start in the middle of a long side and cut a U shape, no need to remove it, just remove all the paper packets and drop them into one of those 20MM cans..


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I have 5000 rounds of 7.62 x39 bought back in 94 or 95 still in the original wooden box never opened had 6000 but figured I needed to see if it was any good worked just fine


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Son2 included a Spam Can of Russian 7.62x54R for me when he got me my Mosin-Nagant. I say its Russian only because the retail store had a label on it as Russian but I can't decipher the original writing except for the 7.62
> 
> But the Problem is, no opener! I was figuring on using a chisel and hammer but I was wondering if a heavy duty modern can opener would do the trick?
> 
> Ideas?


Buy a spam can set in a crate that has an opener. No w you have an opener and more ammo. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got 4 spam cans, 2 in 8mm Mauser I bought at a gun show and 2 in 7.62x39 bought at Academy Sports. Seen on line vendors selling 9mm,45 acp and a few other calibers. Buy it cheap,stack it deep!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love spam cans for long term storage. I have Mosin and AK/SKS ammo in spam cans and wooden crates.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The only steel cased ammo I have is a few 9mm and some 7.62x39. All in ammo cans, no spam cans. I never fire the 9mm stuff but occasionally fire the 76239 stuff.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I went with quality reloader components , nosler and sierra, IMR powder, and CCI primers.


----------

